# Albino cories and dwarf shrimp



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon long thats planted and im going to move either my crs colony over or my yellow shrimp colony over. But i really want some cories... Should i get them?


----------



## nguyendetecting (Dec 26, 2008)

20l would be great for cories, and will leave the shrimp alone. Go with pandas or false julies they stay a bit smaller


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

nguyendetecting said:


> 20l would be great for cories, and will leave the shrimp alone. Go with pandas or false julies they stay a bit smaller


I would cautiously agree, though I would put the "leave the shrimp alone" phrase in quotes. Corys aren't going to go out of their way to go eating your shrimp. That being said, having watched corys eat up live brine shrimp that were on the surface of the substrate, I would expect that if one of your CRS shrimplets or Yellow shrimplets is sitting on the substrate right under your cory's mouth and doesn't leap away quickly enough, the cory would happily make a snack of it.

If the tank is pretty heavily planted and if there are some clump(s) of moss for your shrimp babies to hide in (and especially if the moss is elevated off the surface of the substrate, i.e. in a chunk of driftwood or other aquascaping), I would think the corys would make fine companions and if there is the rare accidental/opportunistic shrimplet loss it would probably be no big deal.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Cories will munch on anything small enough for them to eat. Some shrimplets can get eaten by them.

Cories, even dwarves will gladly munch on black worms. They have numerous times in my tanks.


----------

